# Claim Spouse as dependent



## wgf (Dec 3, 2015)

If I claim my spouse as a dependent on my return do I have to file a return for her or is that not necessary? It would all be zeroes anyway. I dont see the point.


----------



## stardancer (Apr 26, 2009)

If her income is zero, she doesn't necessarily have to file. However, if there are any benefits to which you, as a couple, might be entitled, she must file a nil return; benefits would include GIS, GST credit, Ontario sales tax credit, Trillium benefit, Child tax benefit. If both spouses do not file, any of these benefits would be cancelled.


----------



## Guban (Jul 5, 2011)

Don't forget about the family tax cut it is/was worth $2k and needs both spouses to file a tax return.


----------



## Davis (Nov 11, 2014)

No. If you claim her as a dependant on your tax return, she does not file her own return.


----------



## wgf (Dec 3, 2015)

stardancer said:


> If her income is zero, she doesn't necessarily have to file. However, if there are any benefits to which you, as a couple, might be entitled, she must file a nil return; benefits would include GIS, GST credit, Ontario sales tax credit, Trillium benefit, Child tax benefit. If both spouses do not file, any of these benefits would be cancelled.


Hi Stardancer. No, I don't think we would qualify for any of the low income benefits. Our combined household income is over 60K.

Good to know about these. I may need them some day.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

When my wife had no income or credits paid to her, we still filed a 'null' return for a number of years, just 'for the record'. She later did resume work and income.


----------



## Guban (Jul 5, 2011)

Davis said:


> No. If you claim her as a dependant on your tax return, she does not file her own return.


Not sure why you say this. She can always file a tax return. Whether it would be beneficial, or not is another question.

There are times when both spouses need to file, even though one has a zero income. eg Family tax cut


----------



## digitalatlas (Jun 6, 2015)

Family Tax Cut would be an obvious reason to file for your wife. Of she had no income, but you had over 60k, you'd surely qualify...... If you have kids under 18 that is. Even if you don't, it's good to file to maintain an ongoing record . Why wouldn't you file for her? It would probably take you 20 minutes to get it done, and cost you 10 bucks on ufile.


----------

